# How fast does your HC grow emersed?



## FishBeast (23 Apr 2010)

I have my HC growing emersed for anout 2 months and it is growing painfully slowly. I am fairly confident that I have the nutrient side of things down well. I have some growing and some burning. I am using a mix of seedling soil, sand and a light dose of chicken manure.

I am using foam boxes with glass on top and allowing air to mix through every few days and another 2 cultivators. One foam box is sand and seedling soil, another foam box is seedling soil, sand with a light mix of chicken manure on top which is holding ok. 

The other 2 cultivators are a mix of seeling soil, mushroom compost and dymanic lifter (pellet form chicken manure) which is done for and I expect to be dead by tomorrow.


----------



## TBRO (23 Apr 2010)

Slow in my experience ! It doesn't like being partially submerged, keep the water level well below the leaves. T


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Apr 2010)

it's going great on my tank. i had a moss island earlier then a few bits of HC climbed on the top of it and shortly after that HC overtaken the island. 






the yellowish, brownish part was my last fight with cyano. so this is recovering now.

anyway i bet if you have this enough close to the light, having enough water underneath this will grow well.


----------



## mattyc (24 Apr 2010)

i have found that hc likes it humid and wet soil but it dosent like being wet and when it is not under water it loves lots of light.


----------



## FishBeast (25 Apr 2010)

Yeah slow seems to be the thing. I was hoping to get it to grow fast. oh well. We wil see in time.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Apr 2010)

Hi
Mine seemed to be very slow at first and grew upwards - two hair cuts later and its 100% better, growth is better than before but spreading out now. One thing I can say is it likes light, any parts of the plant that are shaded by another plant, leafs go very dark green and then detach themselves from the main plant. 

Regards
paul.


----------



## mr. luke (27 Apr 2010)

Ive had very nice slow growth when kept on very slightly damp sand and filter mulm covered over permanently for a long period.
Ive had faster but not so lush growth when ive grown it in a couple of milimeters of water on sand dosed with tomato ferts.


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Apr 2010)

I have three pots which are very slow.

Dave.


----------



## FishBeast (29 Apr 2010)

I am a frequent viewer of Saintly's new HC scape and see how fast his have grown in 4 weeks and I wonder why I even bother growing it emersed.


----------

